

Best jQuery Date Picker Plugins for Input Fields - jakerocheleau
http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/best-jquery-date-picker-plugins-for-input-fields

======
kaplanm99
I used <http://jqueryui.com/datepicker/> on a recent project. It was pretty
simple to use and it works well.

~~~
jakerocheleau
Thanks for sharing! I have only toyed around but I also really like the
simplicity.

